# Anyone been fishing?



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive been bass fishing hardcore the last 3 weeks and thats all Ive been doing besides work and a few other odds and ends. But anyways anyone else fishing hard besides me ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not yet here. Got our first bass tournament Memorial Day weekend. My buddy will have the boat out next week hopefully just to go try to remember how to fish again. lol


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Not yet here. Got our first bass tournament Memorial Day weekend. My buddy will have the boat out next week hopefully just to go try to remember how to fish again. lol


why so he can give you a refresher coure.








not yet here either.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

the ice just came off the lake I live on today.... last day of season was yesterday... gotta wait til may now...


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I like trout fishing! I spend a few weeks on the Idaho/Utah border each summer and that's pretty much all I do. Had an afternoon of fishing last summer where I caught 50 fish!!! That's right, I was counting! And I was only fishing for maybe 2 1/2 hours. It was in the cub river. The fish hatchery truck must have just poured a load before I got there, cause it was unreal! Can't wait to get back at it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

wvcoyote said:


> why so he can give you a refresher coure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need someone to put the bait on my hook...


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Caught these on Sunday morning. 15 fish weighed 14lbs, the biggest one was 2lbs (the one on the bump board). That's a big crappie for the lake I was fishing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice ! Good eating there man !!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, and found about 2lbs of mushrooms Sunday afternoon! Guess what I'm having for supper.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Fresh fish, morel mushrooms and corn bread......I'll bring the beer..I wish. Great looking mess of crappies man, enjoy!!!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I heard that y'all I like what im hearing haha Ive fished almost 4 weeks straight now haha. Thank the LORD


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

i have been out for 5 weekends in a row now. caught about 20 crappies the other day and my buddy caught this pig


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice Fish!!!!!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice bass man


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats nice ill post some pics of the bass ive been catching


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice bass. How much did it weigh?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

dont know how much it whighed didnt have a scale with us but it was the biggest LMB i have ever seen in person lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have have been called an LMB before. Why would someone call me a fish? HA! Great looking fish fella.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the LMB stood for something else....


----------

